
‘The Big Short’ Writer to Pen WeWork Drama from Blumhouse, Universal - sinemetu11
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/wework-movie-charles-randolph-blumhouse-1203421119/
======
buboard
It would have been perfect heist if it was based on Neuman's autobiography or
if somehow he profited from the movie!

